# Sticky  [GUIDE] Complete for AT&T Atrix MB860 *ONLY*



## jakew02 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I decided to put together this guide as a reference to those of you who are new to modding and hacking their AT&T ATRIX, as well as a "culmination", so-to-speak, of how to do everything you will see in this forum regarding the Motorola Atrix.

*I USE AN AT&T ATRIX.

I RECOMMEND ONLY AT&T USERS WHO ARE USING THE MOTOROLA MB860 ATRIX 4G UTILIZE THIS GUIDE*

SO, REGARDLESS OF WHAT SERVICE YOU HAVE OR VERSION OF THE ATRIX YOU HAVE, I DO NOT CLAIM ANY RESPONSIBILITY IF YOU DAMAGE/BRICK, OR IN ANY OTHER WAY MESS UP YOUR PHONE BY FOLLOWING THIS GUIDE

I'm not sure how much more blatantly I can put it, but, IF YOU ARE USING ANYTHING OTHER THAN AT&T's ATRIX, THIS GUIDE IS NOT FOR YOU

I will however, gladly do everything I can to help you get it back in working order:android-smile:

*When I refer to Tenfar's TETHERED or UNTETHERED CWM, I am using the word TETHER in the sense that for one version, you must be "tethered" to the A/C Adapter, and in the other, you do not, hence, UNTETHERED. Similar to how tethered and untethered jailbreaks of iPhones and iPods are referenced.*

I have written this in some kind of order, from simplest to more difficult. I am also including instructions for BOTH of Tenfar's CWM, both the one that requires the A/C Adapter, and the one that doesn't, simply for the fact that 95% of all of the flashable .zip files that you will be installing are still compiled for the OLD, TETHERED version.

*Also be advised, I do all of my hacking and modding on Windows 7. So everything in this guide is intended to be used on a Windows 7 system, but may very work on Windows XP / Windows Vista, however, I have not tested anything on those Operating Systems.*

A very useful program to have while doing modding and hacking is Peazip. It is a lightweight, very powerful, and simple to use Archiver/Unarchiver, that will be able to extract all of the files you will be downloading below very quickly, and very easily.

And now to begin.

*Table of Contents*

Setting Up For Modding
Flashing .SBF files utilizing RSD Lite 5.3.1
Rooting
Enabling Side-Loading
Installing the "Tethered" version of Tenfar's CWM
Unlocking the Bootloader
Installing the "Untethered" version of Tenfar's CWM

** Once More Before You Being - I DO NOT TAKE ANY RESPONSIBILITY IF YOU MESS YOUR PHONE UP IN ANY WAY BY USING THIS GUIDE **

*1.1* *How to Flash .sbf Files utilizing RSD Lite 5.3.1*
In this section, we are going to discuss how to flash full .sbf files to your phone. There are many reason why you SHOULD know how to flash .sbf files, with the main (2) being: (1) To conduct a "FULL" factory reset, erasing ALL user data, application, caches, everything. The phone will literally be "fresh from the box", all of the files will be per Motorola, and you will have a clean, un-tampered with "slate" to mod with, and (2) to recover from a "soft-brick".

Motorola MB860 Atrix 4G Windows/PC Drivers
Motorola Atrix Drivers 5.0 - This is a direct link to Motorola's website

To download RSD Lite 5.3.1 Installer
RSD Lite 5.3.1

Motorola Atrix 1.2.6 Firmware - STOCK
The password for the .7z file you download from this link is "atrixbl"

Motorola Atrix 1.5.7 Firmware - STOCK

Motorola Atrix 1.8.3 Firmware - STOCK

Motorola Atrix 4.5.91 - STOCK - UPDATE ONLY - DO NOT FLASH WITH RSD Lite

*To Flash Using RSD Lite 5.3.1*

Backup ALL Data / Apps / Anything and Everything that you wish to keep
MAKE SURE YOUR PHONE IS FULLY, 100% CHARGED. Although the phone WILL be plugged into your PC throughout the entire flashing process, IT WILL NOT BE CHARGING. I have never had a phone die while flashing, and I most certainly do not want to be the victim of such an incident!:_con:
Install RSD Lite 5.3.1 to your PC
Once installed, run RSD Lite as an Administrator (this is done by right-clicking the icon and selecting "Run as Administrator")
Power Off your phone, and REMOVE THE SD CARD AND SIM CARD
After removing the SD Card and SIM Card, WHILE HOLDING THE VOLUME UP BUTTON, TURN ON THE PHONE
Your phone should say "Starting RSD Protocol Support"
Plug your phone into your PC
Looking at RSD Lite, you should see your phone appear. It will be listed in the cells in the lower-half of the window, and will read something similar to this - "Model: NS Flash Olympus". It should also say "Connected"
Look towards the upper-right of the RSD Lite window, and you will see a button with three periods in it - "..." - Click it, and it will bring up a window allowing you to choose a file.
In the file selector window, navigate to and select the sbf file you wish to flash
Click "Start"
DO NOT UNPLUG YOUR PHONE OR POWER OFF YOUR COMPUTER FOR ANY REASON DURING THIS PROCESS

It can take up to 15 minutes or longer to fully flash the sbf file to the phone. Once the phone has rebooted and you are looking at the lockscreen, RSD Lite will say "please manually reboot phone". At this point, you will be safe to unplug your phone.

Be advised, the phone will reboot multiple times (generally once or twice) during this process. DO NOT UNPLUG IT UNTIL YOU ARE LOOKING AT THE LOCKSCREEN. And when I say LockScreen, I mean the one that is displaying the Time, Date, Signal Strength, Battery Life, and also saying "INSERT SIM". Only at this point will you be safe to unplug your phone.

*1.2* *Rooting Your Atrix*
In the next section, we are going to discuss how to obtain Root Access on your Atrix.

In a brief nutshell, "rooting" your phone means to "activate" the 'su' or 'root' user on your device. Designed just like any Unix-based operating system (Linux, OS X, FreeBSD, OpenBSD), Users and Administrators are only so limited in what they can do to the system. There are some commands that require 'Superuser' or 'God Admin' permissions to execute. By rooting your phone, all you are doing is simply giving yourself the ability to run commands and applications as the 'Superuser' or 'God Admin' on your phone. This gives you the capability to execute a plethora of apps and other processes on your phone that you would normally not be able to.

*Rooting Method #1*

*To Root Using the Gingerbreak Method*

***This Method Reformats Your External SD Card, So Back It Up Prior To Running Gingerbreak***
Download Gingerbreak **All Credit Goes to kennethpenn of briefmobile for compiling this easy to use script using Chainfire of xda-developers original scripts**
Plug your phone into your PC
Turn USB Debugging on by going to Settings -> Applications -> Development -> USB Debugging
Pull down the Notification Bar and connect your phone as "None"
Run Gingerbreak.exe
After about 5-10 seconds, leave your phone plugged in to the computer, but open your App Drawer. You should see a new app called Gingerbreak. Once you see this, you can unplug your phone.
Go ahead and run the Gingerbreak app on your phone
Your phone will reboot, and you will have root access now!

*Rooting Method #2*

*To Root Using the ClockworkMod Recovery Method (Requires Unlocked Bootloader*

Download root_cwm.zip
Plug your phone into your PC
Pull down the Notification Bar and connect your phone as "USB Mass Storage"
Transfer the root_cwm.zip to either your internal or external SD card
Power Off your phone
Hold Volume Down while powering on the phone until you see "fastboot" at the top above the red motorola logo
Press Volume Down until you see "Android Recovery"
Press Volume Up to select


A good way to verify root access is to download Root Check from the Android Market.

*1.3* *Enabling Side-Loading*

To enable Side-Loading on your phone means to allow it to install 3rd-party apps, being apps that are not sanctioned by the Android Market. Please note, that installing malicious applications and software on your phone can be disastrous and can result in a variety of things, all the way up to identity theft. So please, make sure that you trust the source of the 3rd-party apps that you install!

For firmwares:*AT&T -* 4.1.26, 4.1.57, 4.1.83​*To Enable Side-Loading*

Download Ririal's GladEnabler script from xda-developers
Extract the GladEnabler .zip to your C:\ drive
Ensure USB Debugging is enabled on your phone by going to Settings -> Applications -> Development -> USB Debugging
Connect your phone to your PC as "None"
Run the gladenabler.bat script as Administrator from your C:\ drive
Follow the prompts that will appear in the Command Prompt window
Allow all of the SuperUser Request pop-ups on your phone

*1.4* *Installing Tenfar's Original CWM (Requires to be plugged in to A/C Charger)*

This section describes how to install Tenfar's Clockworkmod Recovery. This older version requires that you be plugged in to your wall charger to boot the recovery partition.

Please refer to the original post here for a full description of what this recovery replacement is, and is not, capable of.

I would not recommend relying on this for a Nandroid backup as there have been problems reported with it. Personally, I only use Tenfar's CWM Recovery to install .zip files to my phone, as well as clear the Dalvik Cache.

*To Install Tenfar's Old CWM Recovery*

Download Tenfar's CWM Recovery here
Plug your phone in as "USB Mass Storage"
Transfer the recovery file (MOTOA4_Bootstrap_0408_1720-signed.apk) to either Internal or External SD Card
Unplug your phone and install the .apk file you just transferred. I use Root Explorer, but if you search the Android Market for "App Installer", you will be able to find a free one that works. (A good free one is called App Installer)
Once installed, open your App Drawer and click on System Recovery
Click Install Recovery
Once recovery is installed, PLUG THE PHONE INTO YOUR WALL CHARGER (not car charger or computer) and click "Recovery Mode"
Your phone will reboot into Tenfar's Clockworkmod Recovery

**After clicking "Recovery Mode" in the System Recovery app, if you turn your phone off and then plug it in to the wall charger, it will automatically load into your new custom recovery mode, and the battery WILL NOT BE CHARGING.

In order to return your phone to the normal charge mode so it can charge while it is powered off, open the System Recovery app, and click Charge Mode.

To be safe, after you are finished using the recovery mode, i recommend going back and switching back to Charge Mode. If you need to use recovery, simply load up the System Recovery app from your app drawer and click "Recovery Mode" while your phone is plugged in.

*1.5* *Unlocking the Bootloader*

*To Unlock Your Bootloader (AT&T ONLY)*

Download the Unlocker sbf
Download fastboot
Backup your /data partition if you do not want to lose anything!
FOLLOW THE STEPS ABOVE FOR FLASHING .sbf FILES TO YOUR PHONE, HOWEVER, you OBVIOUSLY want to use the .sbf file you downloaded from step one in the Unlocking Your Bootloader steps, it will be called zomgunlocker-lite.sbf or something similar
After your phone reboots, power it back down and boot back in fastboot mode (hold Volume Down while powering on until you see fastboot, then press Volume Up)
Open Command Prompt and move to the location of your extracted fastboot directory (I made mine C:\fastboot, for simplicity's sake) by typing
cd C:\(location of fastboot)

Once you have Command Prompt in your fastboot directory, type
fastboot devices <- to make sure your phone is connected.
[/LIST
Next, type
fastboot oem unlock

You will see a warning message, and then your Unique Device ID will be listed. WRITE THIS DOWN EXACTLY AS YOU SEE IT PRINTED HERE
Once you have copied down your Device ID, type
fastboot oem unlock "unique device ID here WITHOUT the quotation marks"
Example : fastboot oem unlock 123456789


Next, simply type "fastboot reboot" to reboot your phone. 

You will see "Unlocked" on the initial boot screen that has the red Motorola Logo. Congratulations you have just unlocked the Motorola Atrix Bootloader.

*1.6* *How to Install Tenfar's New ClockworkMod Recovery*

Tenfar's New ClockworkMod Recovery does NOT require you to be plugged in to your wall charger to access anymore! :grin:

*To Install Tenfar's New CWM Recovery*
Download Tenfar's New CWM Recovery
Extract the contents to your fastboot folder
Put your phone into fastboot mode and plug it in
Open Command Prompt, navigate to your fastboot folder
Verify your phone is connected by typing
fastboot devices

Now to flash the recovery, type
fastboot flash recovery "location of the .img file you downloaded in step 1"
Example: fastboot flash recovery C:\fastboot\nameofrecovery.img


Once it finishes installing the recovery, simply type fastboot reboot to restart your phone

*Two Things to Do After Flashing This Recovery*
Using Root Explorer or some other type of file explorer, navigate to /system/etc and delete the file called install_recovery.sh. This will prevent your phone from automatically reinstalling the stock Android Recovery
Power off your phone, hold Volume Down while powering on, then when you see fastboot, press volume down until you see Android Recovery, then press Volume Up. This is how to access CWM :android-smile:


----------

